# Carpet replacement question



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i did do a search but couldnt find anything about replacing oem carpet so anyway...

i have a 97 200sx and i have the ugly gray carpet thats all dirty and nasty now so i was thinking its time to replace it. i think im gunna go with black carpet my question is should i just go buy some oem black carpet so that its molded in the right places?

has anyone esle replaced theirs? and how hard was it?

any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated :thumbup: 

thanx
jenn


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

here you go


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> here you go



thanx i knew there was one but i couldnt find it for the life of me.

EDIT: ok well i read thru that and everyone talks about prices. 

has anyone actually changed their carpet and how did they do it?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

what you need to do is take out your seats (all of them) and the center console. (were your shifter is) then just rip up the old and lay down the new. but chances are the holes wont be cut. so you will need to do that your self. iirc there are a few people in that thread saying they changed their carpet....one was wickedsr20 and a few others. you could try just pming them


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I didn't get to changing my carpet yet in my car, but I did help change it for a friend. He just basically bought 2 large rolls of carpet from ??? and we cut it to fit using the OEM carpet as a template. A royal pain, but the end result wasn't too bad. I plan on using an OEM replacement style black carpet, but that project has been pushed down the food chain a bit, since other projects are needing to be finished on the car first.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> I didn't get to changing my carpet yet in my car, but I did help change it for a friend. He just basically bought 2 large rolls of carpet from ??? and we cut it to fit using the OEM carpet as a template. A royal pain, but the end result wasn't too bad. I plan on using an OEM replacement style black carpet, but that project has been pushed down the food chain a bit, since other projects are needing to be finished on the car first.


huh i allways thought tha wouldnt work. beacause it needs to be molded. and when you finished there wernt any wrinkles or anything?


----------

